# EGD with PEG tube placement



## Natesmary

Burn patient with dysphagia and vent dependence will need PEG for nutritional support - EGD is normal (passed to the third portion of the duodenum and carefully withdrawn w/ visualizations of entire duodenal mucosa and scope withdrawn through the pylorus)

18 guage needle was inserted within the gastric gastric cavity, grasped and brought forward through the oropharynx.  PEG tube attached, drawn out the anterior abdominal wall.  Endoscope was re-inserted.  Good placement of PEG noted and endoscope removed.

I am uncomfortable with the CPT codes provided.  Please assist and thank you in advance.


----------



## coachlang3

43246 (EGD w/peg tube)

787.20 (dysphagia) and 783.3 (feeding difficulties/problems)


----------

